# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  West Linton

## Trikin Dave

Wed 2nd Mar	Talk by Gavin Ramsay, Communication in Honeybees.
Gavin is the SBA bee disease expert and has also studied bee communications both inside and outside the hive and will tell us about the various tactile, visual. aural and chemical signals used.
This is our now usual March open meeting, and should be of interest to nonbeekeepers, so please feel free to invite along any friends and relations who might be interested.
We meet at St Mungo's Church in West Linton.
I've only just found the Local Association sections, hence the last minute entry.
Cheers,
Dave.

----------


## Trikin Dave

Obviously in too much of a hurry, meeting starts at 7:30, any problems - call me on 0131 440 3477 or 07808 071724
Dave

----------


## gavin

Should be a good 'un!  There is the distinct advantage that there are lots of videos and I don't do all the talking.

G.

----------

